# Shampoo for itching??



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me what kind of shampoo they use for itching related allergies? My Rose has moderate itching mostly on her paws and oatmeal shampoos don't work for her. My vet perscribed cortisone shampoo with a leave in conditioner which worked well for the itching, but it doesn't work well on her coat. I was thinking of trying a shampoo called "Skin-eze". It is more of a holistic shampoo with coconut oil. In the meantime, I am using cortisone cream on her itchies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Lav-N-Derm from Natures Specialties for Chloe, she has allergies and it seems to help alot with her itchy skin and paws. LAV-N-DERM for dogs and cats and small animals Nature's Specialties If you need a conditioner i use the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I recommend using a shampoo that is soap-free, oat-meal free, fragrance free, and labeled hypoallergenic. Follow with conditioner. Sally's has a couple of conditioners that are fragrance free/hypoallergenic.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Earthbath makes a good hypoallergenic shampoo. Amazon has it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

jmm said:


> I recommend using a shampoo that is soap-free, oat-meal free, fragrance free, and labeled hypoallergenic. Follow with conditioner. Sally's has a couple of conditioners that are fragrance free/hypoallergenic.


I use a soap free one for myself called Basic Shampoo and a Basic Conditioner by Abba. I think I will try those for Lola, she has been scratching a lot lately. I have ordered her usual Pure Paws but have run out of it for the moment.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help. It seems there are more shampoos than ever. It can be confusing knowing what to use. I appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

April - 

Do you know why she is itchy? I guess I would focus a lot of attention on what causes her to itch so much. You could stop the problem completely rather than by applying a topical medicine. 

Diet changes, the addition of supplements and even something as simple as washing her paws when she comes inside can help eliminate the itching all together.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wooflife-I appreciate your advice on allergies. My Rose is under the care of my vet and the cause of her allergies is dust, pollen, grass, leaves, etc. She is on a very good supplement and a premium hypo allergenic food with Omega 3 fatty acids. The itching is worse in the spring and fall. I never thought of washing her paws when bringing her in from a walk. I will have to try that. I'm not a big fan of using cortisone, especially injections except as a last resort. I have heard that cortisone suppresses the immune system. Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Earthbath makes a good hypoallergenic shampoo. Amazon has it.


 I decided to try the Earthbath because of all the great reviews and they had it at Petco. I wanted to get both girls bathed today before leaving for Hilton Head this weekend. Rose was so uncomfortable and now she feels so much better. She has not licked or scratched at all! I wasn't expecting that after only one use. Both girls' coats are so soft and shiny. I hope these good results last. I think we'll all sleep well, tonight.


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

I asked my vet about the itching also. He told me to wash coco with Johnsons baby shampoo and to rinse, rinse and rinse again. He said not to bathe her to often, every 7 - 8 weeks. But she still itches.

I may try some of these other recommendations. Coco has some little white flakes on her skin.


----------

